# last friday nights floundering trip



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

had kill some time while the bay was muddy


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My fingers just cramped up seeing all the cleaning!!!! Hahaha Fine job!!!!


----------



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

Im just as good at cleaning as I am killing and catching them lol. 
I'm a blessed man


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

great job,how big was that monster?


----------



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

27"....just a little over ten pounds ..not to bad


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

flounder pounder 67 said:


> 27"....just a little over ten pounds ..not to bad


Thats what gets my blood racing. Nice fish. Not many folks make the ten pound club.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. 

That one big flounder is a true trophy. :thumbsup: I'm still hoping to get a 30" one day (or night).


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Danggg thats a lotta of big redbellies.......must be a dang good creek


----------

